# High mountain lake fishing trip.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well after lots of planning me and 2 of my hunting buddies finally headed out on our fish lake national forest fishing trip. My buddy Wayne has a cabin up there so we spent 4 days there. It was an absolute blast. The fishing wasn't the fastest, the fish weren't the biggest, but the memories will last a life time.

We arrived at the parking lot New Years day. We loaded up the snowmobiles and 4 wheeler and prepared to head up. We all were as excited as a teenage girl at a David Archeletta concert. :lol:










We got to the cabin through all our junk in it, and headed to the lakes. We fished several of the high lakes, many I cant remember the names of.










I'm already excited for the next new years.

Here is a beautiful tiger Wayne caught.










One of the many brook trout, most were around 10" this was my biggest.










Friday night. after we watched the utes smack Alabama in the mouth we headed back to the cabin, and settled in for a storm. We woke up the next morning to a winter wonderland.










We fished all day, and night and left our stuff and the lake due to we had the entire mountain to our self. Then the cold set in. Here is the after effects due to sub zero temps.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks like a blast ! but it does look cold.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like a ton of fun. That bottle of whiskey probably helped keep the fingers and toes warm. Nice trip, I'm very jealous!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

looks like fun but a heck of a lot of work.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's really cool. I'd love to do something like that. Wow.

I'd love to pick your brain about the tiger trout lake you were at. :wink:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics, looks like a fun time.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good job. I've got a few lakes down there I would love to explore in the winter. No machine though. Way to go!


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

I see that you brought the most important supply of all :wink:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

looks like black velvet or Canadian host


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice report FB!! That looks like a sweet place to be. I bet the ice was pretty thick!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great trip, sounds like you guys had a blast and glad you were able to do so safely! :mrgreen:


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

That's a nicely colored Tiger! Great trip and report. Thanks for sharing


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

Man! You have all of the nice equipment. 

Good post!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome report man!! those are some beautiful fish, and it looks like a good time. one thing though- we need to work on your measuring skills! look where the end of the tape is and how far away from the tail of that brookie it is :wink: its ok though, thats how i measure stuff too


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> awesome report man!! those are some beautiful fish, and it looks like a good time. one thing though- we need to work on your measuring skills! look where the end of the tape is and how far away from the tail of that brookie it is :wink: its ok though, thats how i measure stuff too


I know, I know. It's hard to get them to hold still. I turn almost all back. I deducted for this in the derby thou.


----------

